# SOA Tiger gold 66'



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone catch the final episode of Sons of Anarchy? 

One of the Irish trashes a 66' Tiger gold black vinyl top GTO. Slams the rear quarter into a pallet of toys racing through a warehouse. Also some good chase footage. These cars look so Bad Ass on the road tearing up asphalt like they were designed for.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I t_hought_ I caught the last episode last week. Seemed like the end, with Jax taking out his mom. I guess I have one more left!!! Great stuff!!


----------

